# Shark from the beach



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Anybody catch any sharks just wading out a few yards and casting. Any catches close to the beach worth noting?


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Crickets.....Is ther aybody out there?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

You can normally catch black tips close to shore.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Depends on where they are feeding at. I do not know if they feed close to the beach but boy they swim within 10' or so almost everyday. I work in a highrise 27 stories up and I just wish one day I would remember to take a rod with me. I count between 3 and 10 a day some just cruise back and forth about a 100 yds of beach or so. Man can you see some stuff out there at 200' in the air!


----------



## EG94 (Mar 15, 2008)

This past weekend while I was surfishing in Perdido key on theFlorida/Alabama line. Theblacktips were everywhere you could see them in the water , but they were in the 6inch - 2ft range , and I also sawtwobigger Sharks that wereprobably 4ft long.


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

We caught 5 babies last week at Johnsons Beach.


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I will see what I can get up close.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I was catching all you could want out of the surf at Mexico Beach last year. Mostly 3-4ft Silkies.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

NoMoSurf:



You seem to be very knowledgeable about surf fishing and I wondered about your name. Then, I saw your boat for sale.



I fish with the long rod because of too many encounters with the toothy critters including one that grabbed my leg I prefer fishing from dry sand where they can't get me!



I do enjoy your posts! C2


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

we have caught some very large sharks from the beach across from tom thumb/peg legs. one of them ran aground before we could land it- very large but i wasn't going to try and beach it. don't know how big it was but we think it was a hammerhead...

also got a very large regular shark- i can't ID them well- they are just hammerhead or regular to me, but that one had to be over 100 lbs. i'll see if i can find a pic and scan it later.


----------

